

ProtoCycler – Automated 3D printing waste and plastic recycler - oAlbe
http://www.redetec.com/product/

======
oAlbe
Honestly the first thing that come to my mind was: is this going to start a
little revolution in 3D printing, especially talking about costs? I mean,
considering the current cost of filaments of plastic for 3D printing, one
could also think of starting a little business creating these filaments with
plastics wastes that all of us have at home, and sell them for a fraction of
the costs of the ones we can actually find in commerce.

Anyway here[0] is also their campaign on IndieGoGo.

[0] [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protocycler-free-
sustaina...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/protocycler-free-
sustainable-3d-printer-filament)

